# cinnamon sticks



## countrygirl (Aug 24, 2010)

got my slurry from my apple/pear spice in the fridge tonight!
i pulled all the apple quarters from one bucket and put them in the other (i had done this apple/pear spice in two buckets). kept the slurry from that bucket and squished up the apples real good in the other bucket. added water and sugar to that one and will ferment some more and see how that turns out....
anyway...my question is, when i put the slurry in the fridge, i've left the cinnamon sticks in the slurry...should i leave them in the slurry, discard, or put them in my "apple rose"?


----------



## rodo (Aug 24, 2010)

I think that I would discard. I've used cinnamon sticks in my apple wine but put them in during the aging process for more control. Like a lot of spices a little goes a long way. 
How long were they in?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 24, 2010)

I put my cinnamon sticks in during primary fermentation - siphon off and leave the behind.

My apple spice has a nice blend of cinnamon to it now.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 24, 2010)

My cinnamon is added during bulk aging. You could do either discard them or leave them in however they may break down into small pieces. If others said they got enough taste out of them in the primary then toss 'em.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> My cinnamon is added during bulk aging. You could do either discard them or leave them in however they may break down into small pieces. If others said they got enough taste out of them in the primary then toss 'em.



Yeah - it boils down to how you like it - i didn't want an overbearing cinnamon taste - so i just left it in the primary.

I am sure you could transfer it over to gain more flavor from it - just depends on what you like.


----------



## Julie (Aug 25, 2010)

Rica, I am assuming that the slurry is for a skeeter pee? This would be interesting if any of the cinnamon flavor comes through to the sp? Anyway, I would take it out.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Julie said:


> Rica, I am assuming that the slurry is for a skeeter pee? This would be interesting if any of the cinnamon flavor comes through to the sp? Anyway, I would take it out.



yes, the slurry is for skeeter pee. the cinnamon sticks were in for primary fermentation which was 8/20 must prep, 8/21 yeast on s.g. 1.074, 8/24 s.g. 1.004 (pm) and racked to carboy. slurry saved (has cinnamon sticks in it still, in fridge) and added more sugar water to apples/pears.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 2, 2010)

i left the cinnamon sticks in for the initial fermentation of the apple spice skeeter pee. when i dumped the lees out, the cinnamon sticks had unwound and had a white coating on the inside? go figure...
anyway, this skeeter pee has been slow...down to 1.005 last night and still gurgling slowly this morning. (i whipped it good last night, lol)
there is a mild cinnamon taste, but not overwhelming. hope this finishes up by the weekend and my buckets freed up!


----------

